# **** Hunting



## womenhunter (Nov 14, 2003)

Does anybody go **** hunting??? if so what is the best way to clean up a skin (scraping the fat off) I would love to know the easiest way Thanks A Girl Named Jennifer From Ohio :wink:


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi Jennifer, 
The easiet way I know of would be to skin the **** (case style) then turn the pelt inside-out, slip it over a fleshing beam and clean the hide with a two-handed fleshing tool. Here in TX we don't have to flesh out our hides to sell them. We just skin them, wash them and freeze them. Hope this helps.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

The last I heard in Iowa (which was some time ago) you could turn them completely unskinned, but you wouldn't get as much. Just thought I would throw that in, isn't worth much. :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you've got the time i would recommend skinning them and prepping the hides but you have to like that kind of work or it won't be worth it to you. You may also have a fur buyer that is willing to buy them "on the round" which is unskinned for less money. That is the method i choose for my coyotes just because i don't have the time right now. Just my two cents


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

raccoon pelts is worth money if u take fat off and clean good and worth more money. I have been killed raccoon aveage 800 or more per monthly and not working in winter and got alot extra in my pockets


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

800 ***** per month?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

oh yes that is where I used to lives in NY that have too many raccoon and fox there


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thats an average of 26.6 ***** per night hunting every night of the month! That seems a bit beyond what i can believe no matter where your hunting.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thats a whole lot of skinning. sniff, sniff.....i smell bullshiat.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

AMEN!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

:withstupid:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

:withstupid: Jackazz


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

fishunt- grow up a little or take your input elsewhere


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thank u for misunderstood the kid who was trouble maker and gave hard time happy hunter


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Are you sure your alright your typing has progessively gotten worse and worse, you might need to see someone about your mental capabilities.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

well as u know I am deaf maybe my grammer not clear oh well thank u for noticed have a good day :-?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you are actually deaf i'm sorry. if your not and using it as an exuse you should be ashamed of yourself . This conversation is going now where and is senseless because you couldn't handle someone calling you on your BullS&^%$. 
See ya around :roll:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I am not ashamed myself .. I am proud who am I and god make me .. second I dont craps with people when they rude me I dont need to be nice to them back... third it is fact I have been killed aveage 800 raccoon or more per months in NY I dont care if u dont beleive it then dont buy my storied thanks! :huh:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Sorry to read of your ailment.....i wouldn't wish that on anyone. But what i said was based on some computing. 1) 30 days a month=720 hours 2) 30 minutes on average per **** to skin properly, hang, dispose?? (i'm guessing this one) times 800=400hours 3) The hunt 3-4 hours night= 90-120 hours 4) Sleep 7 hours a day= 210 hours ...... you're already 10 hours in the hole a month to eat, shiat, shave, shower, sit down, please the ladies etc.....plus you have to have that many available animals which is unlikely in it's own right........they would be running around like mosquitoes fly.

Seemed a bit unrealistic to me. Maybe i am wrong. And if thats the case, that place has to be something out of a alfred hitchcock movie!!!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I know it is alot of work with three of us and I did the most bec I am not working and hard to find job so it is fun to trapping many raccoon , mustrat and fox keep me busy


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

plus give people who cant afford foods so I give them meats to feed them happy hunter wink


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I sometime hunt for **** and I do mostly time to trapping alot raccons and fox , mink and muskrat


----------



## Michael Brigman (Sep 3, 2004)

Brad ~
I had a girlfriend once that was deaf and her grammer was better than mine. The loss of a person's hearing has nothing to do with how good (or bad) they spell. I think Fishunt is pulling your chain.

Fishunt, if I'm wrong - I'm sorry... But I don't think I'm wrong.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

she is lucky I have a trouble spelling sometime thank u and u right deaf have nothing to do with it and we all the same. in my optoin maybe I am not smart or aveage. I do many things with good habits trapping , hunting , and fishing in many different places and I grew up in NY for 34 yrs and two guys dont beleive in me that I have catching aveage 800 or over raccoon a monthly by trapping .. I wish I can send the pictures and showing u inside garage and outside. Trapping is alot of fun to get out earlier moring until earlier afternoon to skins them right away easier to clean fats off with good woods and tools


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'd say fishunt has been pulling a lot of chains since he started posting here. Wasn't he the guy with little of no experience in hunting just a couple of weeks ago? My guess is he's some kid. In fact the writing is reminiscent of another on this site that hasn't surfaced for a while (BB).


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I only lives in ND at least one yr and I dont know where or anything in ND to go hunt and I have no one with... in NY I have bee hunting for 21 yrs thank u field hunter I am not pulling chain. all I need is help or join with new friend hunter who have the same interesting. I am all alone and stuck . ok :eyeroll:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I don't know, but it seems to be getting al little deep, and I don't have my chest waders.


----------



## butler1coon (Oct 17, 2004)

I am pretty new to **** hunting so i don't have any dogs so me and my buddie just go out and shine. But what would u say is the best way to trap a ****. Conibear or live trap. And what do i bait them with.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

My gut reaction would be conibear. You would avoid bullet holes entirely that way. Bait? I would guess almost anything edible, or almost edible with a good smell.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

***** like apples mix with black twist(candy) little water and oat meal mix and u put in hole or buckets u will get them ... good luck


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Butler1coon* remember to watch what you say on these boards i believe that shining any game in the state of ND is Illegal  Just giving you a heads up


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Brad T, you could be right, I am not familiar with ND's laws. Shining has been a long tradition for *****, expecially as they are hunted at night. As always, check out those laws if you are in doubt.


----------



## coonkiller04 (Nov 18, 2004)

how should i go about getting my dog to hunt for the dang ****


----------

